# Passt der Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 in ein be quiet pure base 500dx?



## CenturioDE (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß zufällig jemand ob der *Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 *in das *be quiet pure base 500dx* Gehäuse passt?

Laut Hersteller soll ein 360mm Radiator in das Gehäuse passen. Ich bin mir aber ehrlich gesagt etwas unsicher. Vielleicht hat ja bereits jemand das Setup Zuhause stehen und kann ein wenig davon berichten.

CPU: Ryzen 7 5800x / Mainboard: Gigabyte B550 Aorus Elite V2 / GPU: Geforce 3080 TI

Danke schon mal.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (3. Oktober 2021)

CenturioDE schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller soll ein 360mm Radiator in das Gehäuse passen.


So steht es auf der Website und im Handbuch geschrieben. Also wird das auch passen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Oktober 2021)

In der Front passt der halt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Oktober 2021)

Falls du das Gehäuse bereits da hast, kannst nachmessen.
398 x 120 x 38 mm

Siehe: https://www.arctic.de/LF2-360


----------



## CenturioDE (3. Oktober 2021)

Dank euch allen schon mal für die Antworten.

Das Gehäuse kommt erst morgen. Wollte nur schon mal sichergehen ob das auch wirklich passt. Hätte ja sein können das jemand zufällig schon die Combi Zuhause stehen hat. Den ich frage mich auch passt das ganze mit dem Schlauch von unten nach oben (so wie es ja sein sollte) wenn die dicke Geforce 3080 TI FE eingebaut ist.

Sollte das ganze nicht passen. Werde ich wohl oder übel zum Dark Rock Pro 4 greifen müssen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Oktober 2021)

Wird aber zu 99% passen, denn das Gehäuse ist für die Front für ein 360er Radiator konzipiert. Schlauch nach unten hin ist nicht immer möglich, weil AIOs normalerweise gar nicht dazu gedacht sind, sie auf dem Kopf zu verbauen. Es ist halt besser, wenn der Radiator auf dem Kopf steht, damit sich die Luft oben im Radiator ansammeln kann und nicht zur Pumpe zurückgelangt.

Normalerweise wenn eine AIO gut befüllt ist, gelangt keine Luft zurück.

Die Anschlüsse werden mit einem 360er Radiator oberhalb der Pumpe sitzen und Luft steigt normalerweise immer nach oben und gelangt dadurch nicht so leicht zur Pumpe. Was anderes wäre, wenn der Radiator kleiner ausfällt und zu niedrig verbaut ist, sodass die Schläuche oben vom Radiator nach oben zum Kühler verlaufen.

Leider verdunstet mit der Zeit Kühlflüssigkeit, weshalb sich dieses jederzeit wieder ändern kann. Aber diese AIOs sind ja wartungsfrei, sodass meist noch nicht mal das Nachfüllen möglich ist. Dieses Wartungsfreie kommt natürlich nur dadurch zustande, wo einfach dann eine neue AIO gekauft wird.   

Mein Favorit was AIOs angeht, ist halt Alphacool, weil hier Kühlflüssigkeit nachgefüllt werden kann und alles auch jederzeit erweitert werden kann. Zudem sind Schläuche und der Rest nicht fest verbaut und können jederzeit im Falle eines Defekts selbst ausgetauscht werden.

Siehe dazu auch:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/auf-aio-umsteigen.610575/post-10859244


----------



## Shinna (3. Oktober 2021)

Das einzige was man bei der Arctic beachten muss ist, dass der Radiator dicker ist als bei den meisten anderen AIOs. Da geht dann rund 1cm mehr Clearance weg. Das ist dann aber nur wichtig wenn man eine extrem lange GPU verbaut.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Oktober 2021)

CenturioDE schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse kommt erst morgen. Wollte nur schon mal sichergehen ob das auch wirklich passt. Hätte ja sein können das jemand zufällig schon die Combi Zuhause stehen hat. Den ich frage mich auch passt das ganze mit dem Schlauch von unten nach oben (so wie es ja sein sollte) wenn die dicke Geforce 3080 TI FE eingebaut ist.


Ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu faul, um selbst die ganzen Herstellerangaben zu durchforsten.
Der Hersteller gibt eine maximale Grafikkartenlänge an, die grob geschätzt irgendwo bei >400 mm liegen müsste. Die Graka ist x cm lang und der Radiator der AiO mit Lüftern y cm dick. Dann musst du nur noch x und y zusammenrechnen und kommst ziemlich sicher bei einem Wert raus, der geringer ist als die maximale Grafikartenlänge. Falls du den Herstellerangaben zum Gehäuse nicht traust, nimm den Zollstock und mess selbst aus, wie viel Platz du von der Front bis zu den PCIe-Slots hast. 
Ich sage einfach mal, dass es passen wird.


----------



## CenturioDE (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich danke euch allen noch mal für die vielen Antworten. Die ganze Hardware ist nun endlich angekommen und schon zusammengebaut. Passt alles wunderbar. Die AIO sitzt vorne drin ohne auch nur ansatzweise Probleme zu machen.

Einziges Manko die Nvidia 3080 Ti muss natürlich böses coil whining haben xD hahaha, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Dank euch noch mal!


----------

